# Oil filter for T25!! Is this the right one??



## kermitlove (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello,

I had a question about an oil filter, I think I've been fooled by my mechanic who suggests the filter below is not fit for my type of camper van (t25) and could have damaged the engine, which he had previously repaired and now does not want to be liable for (it's broken down..). i.e. another mechanic gave me a normal service which the previous mechanic claims has invalidated the guarantee on the rebuild...

Could I just ask you for a moment to have a look at this filter and tell me if you think it's ok for a t25?

just a very informal opinion..I don't really know who to turn to.. :

(THIS IS THE FILTER MODEL AND PART NUMBER:


OEM: 102 184 01 01

REPLACES

MANN: W719/13

on the side: 041110789

brand: FILTREX

just a very informal opinion..I don't really know who to turn to.. 


the vehicle is a Volkswagen T25 camper van (1982), 2.1 petrol, aircooled engine.


THANK YOU FOR YOUR ANSWERS!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry I personally can't help but if you put the same information on this website:-

Club80-90

Or

The Brick Yard

These are two websites dedicated to the VW T25.

We used to have one so I know there is a HUGE amount of expertise in the forums.

Good luck.


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi ,not an expert on T25,s but have changed many filters in my life.
Sometimes OEM sometimes pattern.
I have "In my experience" never known a pattern filter that has not suffered any damage internally or externally to cause any kind of engine failure.

The immediate thought that comes to mind is your original mechanic is 
1,trying to get off the hook for the cost and time of a stripdown.
2, a bit peeved someone else has done your service.

As said check on VW sites,sure you will find help there.
Incidentally GSF who I have used many times and are in most big towns sell much cheaper filters than VAG and they are often Mann or another original supplier.

Good luck.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Ask him in writing to explain why he thinks the filter has invalidated the guarantee?

Realistically if the filter has become blocked it will normally go into bypass mode. This basically bypasses the filter and pumps the rubbish that has probably caused the filter to block round the engine.

What has gone wrong with the engine? Has it failed due to lack of lubrication?

102 184 01 01 is a Merc part number.
equivalent to Bosch 0 451 103 105
http://seekpart24.com/bosch/oil-filter-451103105

Unfortunately I don't know your model year.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

your details don't quite add up, according to our catalogues here at work

T25 1982 would be 2.0 petrol engine either CV or AAC engine codes

the 2.1 engine would be 1985 onwards DG, DJ, MV or SS engine codes

there are 4 different oil filters covering all of the above, can you let us know what engine type you have fitted?

the filter you have illustrated isn't a cross reference to any of these, it is a Mercedes filter - that doesn't necessarily make it 'wrong' but just because it fits doesn't make it 'correct' either


----------

